# Official Draft Lottery 2004 Thread



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The 2004 NBA Draft Lottery is today folks. The only problem is I don't know what time its on today and what channel? Help?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I just went to NBA.com and they changed it to this Wednesday.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

I thought its Wednesday!?  ...is today Wednesday already?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> I thought its Wednesday!?  ...is today Wednesday already?


I could have sword that they said Monday, May 24, 2004 a while back ago. 

..Anyways here are the chances of winning the draft:

ORLANDO 25%
CHICAGO 20%
WASHINGTON 15.7%
LA CLIPPERS 10.5%
ATLANTA 10.4%
PHOENIX 6.4%
*TORONTO 3.7%*
PHILADELPHIA 3.6%
CLEVELAND 1.8%
GOLDEN STATE 0.9%
SEATTLE 0.9%
PORTLAND 0.6%
UTAH 0.5%


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> I could have sword that they said Monday, May 24, 2004 a while back ago.
> ...


hmmm 6% for phoenix... i like them odds. if the suns manage to fluke 1st pick, i bet some of those orlando rumors may come tru (if they want okafor badly enough). 

I dont know why nbadraft.net have boston choosing everything but a decent center. They already have banks, i think telfair will be gone by their 1st pick, why not trade up or down for pavel or another decent center of some sort. Im sure phoenix would sign and trade keon clark for a draft pick, they dont want his contract anyway.

did i just read this right? i know hes good, but did i just read that big Al Jefferson averaged 42.6 points a game i his last year in hs?????


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

my predictions

1 ATLANTA HAWKS
2 CHICAGO BULLS
3 WASHINGTON WIZARDS
4 CHARLOTTE BOBCATS
5 LA CLIPPERS
6 TORONTO RAPTORS
7 PHOENIX SUNS 
8 GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS
9 CLEVELAND CAVALIERS
10 ORLANDO MAGIC
11 PHILADELPHIA 76ERS
12 PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS
13 UTAH JAZZ
14 SEATTLE SUPERSONICS


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> my predictions
> 
> 1 ATLANTA HAWKS
> ...


:laugh: Orlando at the 10 spot? Wouldn't that be another bad luck for them...


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> my predictions
> 
> 1 ATLANTA HAWKS
> ...


that cant happen... TO can only get 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, and 11


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm 6% for phoenix... i like them odds. if the suns manage to fluke 1st pick, i bet some of those orlando rumors may come tru (if they want okafor badly enough).
> ...


he also had 26 blocks in a game once


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> 
> that cant happen... TO can only get 1, 2, 3, 8, 9, 10, and 11


why?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> why?


The lottery only selects the first three picks.

Only the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd picks are determined by the ping-pong balls. Every other pick goes in order of team standings.

Therefore, Toronto can only potentially get seven different picks:

1st -- if they win the lottery
2nd -- if they win the second pick in the lottery
3rd -- if they win the third pick in the lottery
8th -- if the teams lower than them in the standings win the first three picks, Toronto's place doesn't move. For example, Chicago, Orlando, and Washington all get top-3 picks, therefore Toronto neither moves up or down (Charlotte, LA Clippers, Atlanta, and Phoenix would still pick ahead of Toronto, everyone else excluding the top-3 teams picks behind)
9th -- if a team with a better record than Toronto lands a top-3 pick, and the other top-3 picks are won by teams worse than Toronto
10th -- if two teams with better records than Toronto win top-3 picks, and one team with a worse record than Toronto wins the remaining top-3 pick
11th -- if three teams with better records than Toronto win all the top-3 picks



For example, if:


Orlando wins the first pick, Chicago wins the second pick, LA Clippers win the third pick


Therefore, the draft will go as such:

1 Orlando
2 Chicago
3 LA Clippers
4 Charlotte
5 Washington
6 Atlanta
7 Phoenix
8 Toronto


The Clippers moved-up, but since they were already worse than Toronto, they essentially only switch-places with the Wizards, so it doesn't affect Toronto's pick.

But, if the draft goes like this:

Orlando wins the 1st, Philadelphia wins the 2nd pick, Phoenix wins the 3rd pick..

The draft would be like this:


1 Orlando
2 Philadelphia
3 Phoenix
4 Charlotte
5 Chicago
6 Washington
7 Atlanta
8 Phoenix
9 Toronto


We would move down because a team with a better record, Philly, won one of the top-3 picks.


Ok?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

ok thanks speedy is it like that cause of charlotte or every year cause i dont remember that happening last year


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> ok thanks speedy is it like that cause of charlotte or every year cause i dont remember that happening last year


IF im not mistaken... it happens every year. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> my predictions
> 
> 1 ATLANTA HAWKS
> ...


Orlando can't get lower then 5th.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> 
> 
> IF im not mistaken... it happens every year. Correct me if im wrong.


i think it started last year or the year before


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

we were top 5 protected last yr....so it started at least last yr....


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> my predictions
> 
> 1 ATLANTA HAWKS
> ...


:laugh: :krazy: :nonono:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

As far as I have seen there is no TV for the lottery in Canada.

It is on ESPN at 8:00 PM prior to the Indiana v Detroit game.

TSN: Pardon the Interuption
Sportsnet: Bluejays Baseball
The Score: Classic Court Surfing
Raptors NBA TV: Might have it but don't list it explicitly. They have the game coverage from 8. That tells me they should have it.

I would think TSN would carry it since they are partially owned by ESPN and have the game at 8:30 anyway.

Good luck finding it. Go to a friend's house with ESPN. Like me.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's on Raptors TV.

But even if it isn't, it's not a big deal that you have to see it as it happens. We will be talking about it here on the board, up to the second, so nobody will miss anything. Maybe just a little bit of excitement.

I think people need to keep in mind that we have a ~90% chance of not moving at all in the draft order.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it's going to be exciting tomorrow, absolutely, but i don't hope we move up as much as i hope we _don't move down_. i'm happy at 8- from the players i've seen, it certainly looks like the lottery picks between 2 and 5 are either a crapshoot or wait-and-see projects. lots of "potential" that has yet to be realized. 

for instance, i wouldn't touch deng or livingston with a 10 foot pole. in my amateur opinion, i'd want to win the lottery (i.e. okafor) or just stay at 8. getting slotted in 2 or 3 would bring possible trade value, granted, but little more than that... 

and moving down would only complicate things. 

peace


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> ok thanks speedy is it like that cause of charlotte or every year cause i dont remember that happening last year


every year. we've never had a lottery where you'd pick all the teams out at random. it's always been the top 3 as determined by the balls, and the rest would then follow in order of regular season standings. 

so while every team can win one of the top 3 picks, none can go down any more than 3 slots. 

peace


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i'm starting to think Biedrins could be our best pick from 3


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

*Draft Lottery*

OK guys tonight is the night...I just want everyone to post some kind of good luck charm for the raps. Be it a number, phrase, prayer, or just words of encouragement....show your support! I'll start with my lucky number



44


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

7

if we can move to 7 Gordon oir Harris one of them could be there.
If wefall I want us to take Nelson.


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> 7
> 
> if we can move to 7 Gordon oir Harris one of them could be there.
> If wefall I want us to take Nelson.


We can't get 7. It's either 1,2,3 or 8,9,10,11

1...so that we win the lottery and get Okafor.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Good luck number 420

I want number 1 baby!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<B>We already have a Draft Lottery Thread at http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=96005&forumid=32</B>

Please merge.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This just in.....

<B>Maple Leaf Sports & Entertainment Ltd. announced Wednesday that Raptors NBA TV has secured the Canadian broadcast rights to air the 2004 NBA Draft Lottery live tonight at 8 p.m. Eastern. The event will be complemented on the network by NBA TV's post-lottery coverage at 8:30 p.m</B>


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't know how to post pictures, so imma draw one


-----------------
= =
= # # =
= # =
= # # =
######

It's Chris Bosh with a big smile. Theres some lucky charms and horseshoes in the picture too.


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

thank god I got satellite so I can see it on ESPN. Cause I don't have Raptor tv


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> I don't know how to post pictures, so imma draw one
> 
> 
> ...


Its beautiful!!! Lovely artwork, although it looks more like the Kool Aid Spokespitcher.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> I don't know how to post pictures, so imma draw one
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?  

You smoking too much today? :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> thank god I got satellite so I can see it on ESPN. Cause I don't have Raptor tv


You got all the American channels? I've never seen ESPN the channel, how is it?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I can watch the lottery :yes: let's see what happen


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You got all the American channels? I've never seen ESPN the channel, how is it?


Yup,I got like 5 different ESPN channels.

It's alright. Very similar to Tsn. The sportscentre show even has the same music and opening n everything. There's more talk sport shows on it than most sports stations. They also seem pretty biased towards American teams and not show much exposure towards the Canadian teams except for Toronto.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DINOSAUR</b>!
> 
> 
> Yup,I got like 5 different ESPN channels.
> ...


Better than TSN? I would think it is.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

hmm...so what about us poor people without Raptors TV or ESPN... ...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> hmm...so what about us poor people without Raptors TV or ESPN... ...


We point and laugh in their direction <img src="http://www.jms101.btinternet.co.uk/full_sets/gold/circular_subtle_std/laugh4.gif">


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> hmm...so what about us poor people without Raptors TV or ESPN... ...


Looks like a text-based adventure on BBB.net! Oh, the excitement!

You can go ahead and watch the Pistons-Pacers game on TSN, I think they will cover it as well.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Looks like a text-based adventure on BBB.net! Oh, the excitement!


:jump: 

I am pumped for all the text adventure


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Better than TSN? I would think it is.


Ya it's better, but only because it's richer, and has a lot more stuff to cover.

If you want only the main things and mostly local stuff then TSN is better, but if you want national coverage, and an opinion of other people that are not from Toronto then it's ESPN.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

8th it is. Hope that Devin and Ben last that long.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think the Clippers should trade down a couple picks in the draft if they want to take a PG, like they should.

One possible team to trade with would be the Bobcats, who would probably be willing to move up to the 2nd pick to grab Deng, instead of possibly letting the Bulls take him.

Maybe...

Clippers Trade:
2nd Overall Pick in 2004

Bobcats Trade:
4th Overall Pick in 2004
2004 Second Round Pick

The Clippers might also include someone in the deal that they want to get rid of to free up some cap room.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Clipps moving up will help our cause. They won't select a point guard with the second pick (maybe Livingston, but that doesn't matter). Atlanta will probably take Josh Smith if they can't get their hands on Howard through a trade. Washington and Chicago are both set at the point guard position, and Phoenix has reportedly made a guarantee to Andriuskevicius. And I doubt Charlotte thinks highly enough of either Gordon or Harris to take them fourth overall.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onecooljew</b>!
> hmm...so what about us poor people without Raptors TV or ESPN... ...


I feel your pain i was watching the scores ticker like crazy


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> I feel your pain i was watching the scores ticker like crazy


You missed the guy from Orlando squeeling with glee when they announced the second pick was going to the Clippers, thereby making the first pick the Magic's. It's like those moments when you see owners and managers in the luxery booths after a win or a big play, and they are all awkwardly giving each other high-fives, missing a little, not knowing what to do immediately after tapping hands.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

**** man. Orlando got Webber, then they got Shaq, then they got Penny, then they got Hill, then they got TMac, now they are getting Emeka. Why is the NBA so nice to Orlando? **** they have hot chicks, nice weather and Disney. They don't deserve all this, they have a Top 5 talent and still don't go to games.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Ah screw the Okafor fanclub since we have no chance in hell of getting him. :upset:

Welcome to my sig Hawks4ever.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

*Its godo that the clipper have #2*

Now that they have #2, they wont draft Gordon or Harris, here How i think the draft will go down

#1.Okafor
2. Lvinsston
3. Howard
4.Deng
5. Josh Smith/Iguodala
6. Devin Harris
7.Andreszhixuz..
8. BEN GORDON!!!!
YAY. i nkwo for a fact phoenix is taking that andereasdokasp guy..and okafor is pretty much a lock, the clips dont need another PF so theyll take livingston, the bulls draft Howard, Deng is the bobcats ideal choice since hes baically from charlotte plus hes no t the dreaded "high school" player..now number 5 and 6 are really the decing factors, I really hope that one takes either smith or iguodala so we can get harris or gordon.

If this happens our team will be in thep layoffs..


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> I don't know how to post pictures, so imma draw one
> 
> 
> ...


damn...the smiley face didnt show in the official post.

no wonder we didnt move up...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

trade the pick.....a bit off topic but I just heard that the cavs are gonna trade there pick to dallas for jaminson


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

so 8th pick huh....damn i hoped for 6th atleast 7th


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> so 8th pick huh....damn i hoped for 6th atleast 7th


man thers no possible way we could have gotten 6th or 7th, they only draw for the top three picks...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> trade the pick.....a bit off topic but I just heard that the cavs are gonna trade there pick to dallas for jaminson


Where was this mentioned?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Now that the Raps have their pick, it's time to pick their GM!! 
It's terrible that you guys don't have a GM yet, a handful of talented guys can be available at the 8th spot and the Raps better know exactly who they want, 'cuz if they pick a bust I know you guys won't be very happy....
Personally I think Devin Harris would be the ideal pick if he's still available


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Personally I think Devin Harris would be the ideal pick if he's still available


Me too. I really worry that Livingston will slide to us and we'll take him. :hurl:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bc_bjorkman</b>!
> 
> 
> damn...the smiley face didnt show in the official post.
> ...


LOL :laugh: balme the smiley face..


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Where was this mentioned?


I read it some where take it as a rumor for now


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> You got all the American channels? I've never seen ESPN the channel, how is it?


way better than tsn or rsn. the two canadian networks concentrate too much on hockey, hockey, hockey. 

Do we really need to watch a 10 min on some minor league player who probably will never make the nhl?? 

Do we need to hear about the Leafs in July???


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABC</b>!
> 
> 
> way better than tsn or rsn. the two canadian networks concentrate too much on hockey, hockey, hockey.
> ...


truth


----------



## hubuki (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL :laugh: balme the smiley face..


huh


----------

